# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2014*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Instituto da Água

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras 2007


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2014 às 14:43)

No dia de ontem, já várias barragens tiveram que fazer descargas.

No noroeste, Alto Lindoso ainda tem bastante espaço para segurar o Lima, assim como Alto Rabagão e a Paradela.
O mesmo já não se passa com Vendas Novas e Vilarinho das Furnas.
Salamonde e Caniçada, por terem albufeiras com menor capacidade, já estão a descarregar.
Assim como a barragem da Raiva, a jusante da Aguieira (Mondego).









O caudal do rio Douro, entre Valeira e a Régua, quase duplica. Muito por culpa do Tua, visto a barragem do Vilar (Tabuaço), ainda tem muito espaço para armazenar a água do rio Távora.

Da Régua em diante, todas as barragens fizeram descargas.
Nota que o volume média do Tâmega, no Torrão, foi de 620m3/s. O que representa 35% do caudal do Douro que chega a Crestuma/Lever (Porto).


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2014 às 14:45)

> *Subida do rio Douro obriga a retirada de materiais de lojas no cais da Régua*
> 
> Publicado às 13.58
> 
> ...



Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2014 às 02:07)

Rio ferreira


----------



## Dematos (5 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

Atencao ribatejanos, a barragem de Fratel ja' comecou a descarregar bem! 
Das 6 comportas 2 estao neste momento abertas, uma com cerca de 1metro de abertura, a outra com cerca de 2 metros. Cada comporta tem uns 15metros de largura, para terem uma ideia, nao parece muito mas e' o suficiente para alagar muitos terrenos na zona de Santarem!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Dematos disse:


> Atencao ribatejanos, a barragem de Fratel ja' comecou a descarregar bem!
> Das 6 comportas 2 estao neste momento abertas, uma com cerca de 1metro de abertura, a outra com cerca de 2 metros. Cada comporta tem uns 15metros de largura, para terem uma ideia, nao parece muito mas e' o suficiente para alagar muitos terrenos na zona de Santarem!



Aparentemente foi uma descarga pontual. Isto segundo os dados do snirh.

Os actuais 657m3/s correspondem ao caudal utilizado para a produção de energia à potência máxima. Quando supera esse valor, que foi o que aconteceu entre as 2h e as 4h, é que significa que está em descarga.






O Zêzere continua com muito espaço em Cabril.

Alto Lindoso é que superou já os 80% de armazenamento.
Está actualmente nos 83,7%.


----------



## Bracaro (5 Jan 2014 às 16:13)

Estive hoje de manhã na Barragem da Caniçada/rio Cávado que está a descarregar bastante água, pois está bem cheia.
Tirei algumas fotografias mas não as consigo colocar aqui. Se me puderem dizer como o devo fazer, agradecia.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2014 às 16:25)

Bracaro disse:


> Estive hoje de manhã na Barragem da Caniçada/rio Cávado que está a descarregar bastante água, pois está bem cheia.
> Tirei algumas fotografias mas não as consigo colocar aqui. Se me puderem dizer como o devo fazer, agradecia.



Boa tarde e benvindo do meteoPT.com! 

Siga o seguinte link:

 Como inserir imagens no forum

Se tiver alguma dúvida, disponha.


----------



## Bracaro (5 Jan 2014 às 16:40)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde e benvindo do meteoPT.com!
> 
> Siga o seguinte link:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Dematos (6 Jan 2014 às 02:18)

Confirmado AnDre, 1 descarga pontual! neste momento as comportas encontram-se ja' fechadas!
E informacoes acerca da barragem espanhola de Alcantara, alguem consegue?


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2014 às 04:36)

pelo ribatejo, o rio sorraia já vai fora das margens, fui esta noite de coruche (fajarda) para a caparica e cheguei ao vale do sorraia tive de voltar para trás, a ponte estava submersa, tive de dar a volta por benavente, onde também se nota o rio bem cheio


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 11:53)

Dematos disse:


> Confirmado AnDre, 1 descarga pontual! neste momento as comportas encontram-se ja' fechadas!
> E informacoes acerca da barragem espanhola de Alcantara, alguem consegue?



Sim.

 Barragem de Alcantara.

Às 11h estava com 71,4% do seu armazenamento total.
Mas Alcantara é uma barragem enorme. E portanto ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe.

Entretanto, Alto Lindoso está quase nos 90%.
Cabril nos 70%.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 17:14)

Alto Lindoso já está nos 91%, Cabril nos 71%.

Às 0h de hoje, no Noroeste, apenas Alto Rabagão e Paradela estavam com um volume de armazenamento < 80%. 

Na região centro, Castelo de Bode estava a rondar os 90%, e Pracana esteve já durante o fim-de-semana a fazer descargas.

No Douro, as baragens de Miranda, Picote e Bemposta foram as únicas que não fizeram descargas durante o fim-de-semana.

Rio Sabor ontem, a causar transtornos nas obras da barragem:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152573202653298


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

obrigado! pois, entao ainda cabe muiiiiiiiita coisa por la'!


----------



## kelinha (7 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Hoje bem tentei ir beber um café às docas, em Coimbra, mas esqueci-me do bote! Nunca pensei que o rio tivesse transbordado tanto, em março passado não foi tão grave, desta vez inundou mesmo os bares e os pavilhões na margem oposta. 

Pena que não tinha bateria no tlm, não pude tirar fotos nem filmar para verem a força da corrente!


----------



## Raposeira (7 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

Em Espanha Alcantara sobe a bom ritmo com uns impressionantes 456 Hm3 em uma semana o que representa uma subida de mais de 20% na sua capacidade encontrando-se com 74.25% da sua capacidade:
http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?url=/tr/mapas/ambito:E/mapa:H12

Em Portugal o Castelo do Bode encontra-se com uma descarga de fundo aberta e com uma cota de armazenamento na ordem dos 120 metros (123 metros enchimento pleno)

O fratel esta a receber 1300m3/s e a deitar 240m3/s e 95%

Pela leziria já há estradas cortadas por acção da chuva no alviela o rio está quase fora do leito em alguns lugares vamos ver como vai ser estes dias sem chuva.....


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2014 às 22:17)

Raposeira disse:


> Em Espanha Alcantara sobe a bom ritmo com uns impressionantes 456 Hm3 em uma semana o que representa uma subida de mais de 20% na sua capacidade encontrando-se com 74.25% da sua capacidade:
> http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?url=/tr/mapas/ambito:E/mapa:H12
> 
> Em Portugal o Castelo do Bode encontra-se com uma descarga de fundo aberta e com uma cota de armazenamento na ordem dos 120 metros (123 metros enchimento pleno)
> ...



Se o Fratel está a receber 1300m3/s, é porque Alcantara está a trabalhar à potência máxima. Dado que Fratel, à potência máxima debita ~650m3/s, significa que nas próximas horas, se o volume a montante não baixar, deverá começar a descarregar.

De qualquer forma acredito que assim que passe a hora de ponta, Alcantara volte a fechar.
É de todo o interesse que a barragem encha no inverno. Aliás, nem tem sido muito utilizada por estes dias - daí o volume de armazenamento ter subido tanto.

Quanto a Castelo de Bode, está nos 90%. Já era de prever que começasse a descarregar.
Mais a norte, Cabril, está a reter todo o caudal do Zêzere, que esta tarde tem andado na casa dos 450m3/s. A barragem está a 75,9%, e por isso ainda tem bastante espaço para armazenar água.

Estranho é já haver estradas cortadas. O Tejo em Almourol, às 0h, estava somente com um caudal de 112m3/s. Um caudal muito baixo, até. (Dados snirh)


----------



## Raposeira (7 Jan 2014 às 23:29)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32905519.53501.183474218362094&type=1&theater


comunicado de estradas submersa no concelho de santarem


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

Raposeira disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32905519.53501.183474218362094&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> comunicado de estradas submersa no concelho de santarem



Certo, tudo consequência do Alviela e não do Tejo.


----------



## kikofra (8 Jan 2014 às 04:20)

Estive á procura na net, mas não encontrei nada  :
segundo me lembro as aguas do liz tinham algures origem pela zona do alviela, e vinham subterraneas até a nascente nas fontes, leiria.
Se isso está assim no alviela, acho que pode ser expectavel um aumento do caudal do rio na sua nascente, o que segundo as histórias contadas pelos antigos da zona pode ser bastante perigoso, porque do "nada", a sua nascente "rebenta", e quem se encontrar nas imediações dela pode ter problemas sérios, por isso fica o aviso, se forem de visita tenham cuidado


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2014 às 10:46)

> *Várias estradas inundadas encerradas ao trânsito no distrito de Santarém*
> 08 | 01 | 2014   09.15H
> 
> Várias estradas no distrito de Santarém foram encerradas ao trânsito devido a alagamentos provocados pela precipitação dos últimos dias e pela saturação dos solos, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.
> ...



Destak.pt


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

kelinha disse:


> Hoje bem tentei ir beber um café às docas, em Coimbra, mas esqueci-me do bote! Nunca pensei que o rio tivesse transbordado tanto, em março passado não foi tão grave, desta vez inundou mesmo os bares e os pavilhões na margem oposta.
> 
> Pena que não tinha bateria no tlm, não pude tirar fotos nem filmar para verem a força da corrente!



O caudal médio do Mondego a chegar à Aguiera no dia de ontem foi de 591m3/s.
O que levou a barragem a estar em constante produção e ainda a fazer algumas descargas.

No Zêzere a água também é muita. Cabril vai enchendo rapidamente. Está no 79,6%, e com uma caudal de entrada próximo dos 400m3/s.

Castelo de Bode está cheia. E em produção contínua. Não há indicação que tenha descarregado no dia de ontem.
Pracana é que descarregou.

Alto Lindoso esteve ontem também em grande produção. A barragem está nos 90%, ainda não efectuou descargas, mas a produzir à potência máxima, liberta 230m3/s, o que somado aos afluentes do Lima explicam o caudal do rio em Ponte de Lima - mesmo num dia com pouca chuva.

No Gerês, Alto Rabagão e Paradela continuam com espaço de armazenamento disponível. O mesmo não acontece com Vilarinho das Furnas, Vendas Novas e Salamonde. 
Toda esta água ao chegar à barragem da Caniçada, faz com que esta esteja em descarga, ainda que também em produção permanente.

Por fim, no Douro, ontem houve uma enorme produção de energia por parte das barragens, ainda que a jusante do Pocinho todas tenham efectuado descargas.

Dados da Ren.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

Seguindo a tendência de 2011-2012 e de 2012-2013, as barragens do Algarve perdem água nos principais meses chuvosos. A água só tem aparecido em março.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 19:43)

Vem aí uma semana complicada no que diz respeito ao caudal dos rios.

Começando pelo Douro e pelo Tejo.

O Douro, em Miranda do Douro, tem estado com um caudal de saída que ronda os 700m3/s. Isso significa que a barragem de Miranda está a trabalhar à potencia máxima. 
Por norma, 700m3/s de caudal de saída em Miranda, e tendo os afluentes do Douro devem ir cheios, a jusante da Régua já devem haver descargas.

No Tejo, o Fratel está a descarregar (caudal >650m3/s) desde as 15h da tarde.
1200m3/s no Fratel não são só por si suficientes para causar inundações no Ribatejo. A não ser que os afluentes a jusante do Fratel estejam em leito de cheia.







No Noroeste, o caudal do Lima já disparou, à entrada de Alto Lindoso.






Até então, a barragem sempre conseguiu suportar o caudal do rio Lima. Mas com o armazenamento agora nos 92,6%, a tarefa será mais difícil. Provavelmente o caudal de produção (240m3/s), não será suficiente para fazer frente ao caudal de entrada.

As restantes barragens no noroeste, à meia noite de hoje. estavam todas elas muito próximas ou acima dos 85% da capacidade de armazenamento.

Salamonde e Caniçada já ontem andaram a fazer descargas, como se pode constatar pela fotografia tirada pela Paula:

Barragem da Caniçada:





Na região centro, o Zêzere tem pela frente a barragem do Cabril a 92,9%, e Castelo de Bode também ela perto dos 90%. O rio ainda não apresenta um caudal de cheia à chegada de Cabril, mas a situação poderá mudar nas próximas horas.

A Aguieira (rio Mondego), à meia-noite estava somente a meio, mas é uma albufeira mais pequena e que enche rapidamente.


----------



## FJC (4 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

AnDré disse:


> Vem aí uma semana complicada no que diz respeito ao caudal dos rios.
> 
> Começando pelo Douro e pelo Tejo.
> 
> ...



Boas!

Nasci e cresci numa "Barragem", e uma coisa que continuo a não entender e que aconteceu a menos de 24h destas chuvadas PREVISTAS, a EDP/REN, pára a produção das barragens em albufeiras superiores a 90%, e com previsão de descargas a breve prazo! Até parece que pretendem inundar estradas e povoações! 2 a 8 horas como se vê no Alto Lindoso e Cabril, poderão não significar muito, mas tudo que "saia", alivia a pressão.....
Opinião pessoal de à muitos anos.... poderá não ser correta, mas já vi muitos disparates destes e piores que levaram a passar limites de segurança depois......


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

FJC disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Nasci e cresci numa "Barragem", e uma coisa que continuo a não entender e que aconteceu a menos de 24h destas chuvadas PREVISTAS, a EDP/REN, pára a produção das barragens em albufeiras superiores a 90%, e com previsão de descargas a breve prazo! Até parece que pretendem inundar estradas e povoações! 2 a 8 horas como se vê no Alto Lindoso e Cabril, poderão não significar muito, mas tudo que "saia", alivia a pressão.....
> Opinião pessoal de à muitos anos.... poderá não ser correta, mas já vi muitos disparates destes e piores que levaram a passar limites de segurança depois......



Compreendo a tua questão.
No caso de ontem até não é difícil responder, olhando para os diagramas:











Durante a noite, só a energia das PRE's (produção em regime especial), era praticamente suficiente para colmatar o consumo.
A energia a carvão estava no mínimo. (Não se pode desligar totalmente porque se trata de um sistema de arranque lento)
Havia muita hídrica de fio de água (barragem do Douro e Fratel). E portanto a energia hídricas das grandes barragens teve de ser reduzida para valores mínimos. 
Isto porque a exportação já estava no limite máximo 2000MWh.
Daí se ter diminuído a produção das barragens de Alto Lindoso e Cabril.

De qualquer forma há sempre muitas questões que levanto na gestão da produção de energia.
Por exemplo, no dia de ontem, não compreendo porque é que se recorreu à energia a partir do gás natural, e não se usou mais hídrica. A % de utilização da barragem de Tabuaço foi de 14% - quando a barragem está cheia. A de Vendas Novas (com uma capacidade instalada de 270MW) também está cheia. E a utilização da mesma foi de somente 40%.
Estas barragens poderiam, a meu ver, ter funcionado a 60-70%, evitando a utilização do gás natural, e aliviando um pouco as barragens, que irão descarregar certamente nos próximos dias.


----------



## FJC (4 Fev 2014 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> Compreendo a tua questão.
> No caso de ontem até não é difícil responder, olhando para os diagramas:
> 
> 
> ...



A questão é que a gestão das Albufeiras ultrapassa a gestão da produção de energia, devido à influência que tem em populações. E tenho a certeza, pelas razões que apresentantes que estas são postas de lado! Julgo que o Rio Tejo seja o que maior população ponha em risco em questão de cheia. Isto em grandes rios. Aqui a EDP/REN deveria gerir melhor os caudais dos seus rios. É a minha opinião, de quem já vi e assisti a caudais em barragens, bem superiores aos projetados! Pensem, e se um dos descarregadores de uma barragem não abrir, como já aconteceu no passado!? Em que situação fica uma barragem..... difícil....


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

FJC disse:


> A questão é que a gestão das Albufeiras ultrapassa a gestão da produção de energia, devido à influência que tem em populações. E tenho a certeza, pelas razões que apresentantes que estas são postas de lado! Julgo que o Rio Tejo seja o que maior população ponha em risco em questão de cheia. Isto em grandes rios. Aqui a EDP/REN deveria gerir melhor os caudais dos seus rios. É a minha opinião, de quem já vi e assisti a caudais em barragens, bem superiores aos projetados! Pensem, e se um dos descarregadores de uma barragem não abrir, como já aconteceu no passado!? Em que situação fica uma barragem..... difícil....



Mais uma vez te digo que percebo e concordo com o que dizes.

No que toca ao Tejo, a manobra que temos é praticamente nula.
O Fratel não tem qualquer encaixe, daí ser considerada uma barragem de fio de água, como as do Douro. 
Basta que do lado de lá, Alcantara - uma enorme barragem, esteja a funcionar em pleno (1200m3/s), para o Fratel ter que descarregar, dado que à potencia máxima, o Fratel só precisa de 650m3/s.
Como não tem grande capacidade de encaixe, rapidamente a barragem enche e tem que descarregar.

A única barragem que conheço que preenche exactamente as características que referes é a Aguieira. Repara que apesar do enorme caudal do Mondego nos últimos tempos, a barragem tem conseguido minimizar os dados em Coimbra, apesar de também ela já ter feito algumas descargas pontuais em dias de grande pluviosidade.
De qualquer forma, neste momento até está a meio - no que toca a armazenamento.

Aliás, por norma a barragem só enche em Abril, visto que de inverno a sua principal função é a de prevenção/combate às cheias.


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2014 às 01:36)

Existe uma razão para a Aguieira ainda estar a meio neste momento e provavelmente continuará.

É que neste momento está a ser construída uma ponte(IP3) exactamente sobre a albufeira. Portanto presumo que estejam a manter este nível para facilitar a construção dos pilares. Aliás já houve inundações em Coimbra desde Novembro de 2013 e a barragem manteve sempre o mesmo nível.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2014 às 04:02)

dahon disse:


> Existe uma razão para a Aguieira ainda estar a meio neste momento e provavelmente continuará.
> 
> É que neste momento está a ser construída uma ponte(IP3) exactamente sobre a albufeira. Portanto presumo que estejam a manter este nível para facilitar a construção dos pilares. Aliás já houve inundações em Coimbra desde Novembro de 2013 e a barragem manteve sempre o mesmo nível.



Hum... Por acaso este inverno até já teve bastante variações.
Já esteve inclusive à cota máxima, no dia 4 de Janeiro.






Entretanto, Alto Lindoso já está a descarregar.
Cabril, pelo contrário, fechou. Deixou de produzir agora no período da noite.


----------



## brandas (5 Fev 2014 às 13:47)

Boa Tarde,

será possível explicar o que é PRE's (produção em regime especial)?

Obrigado


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2014 às 15:59)

Nesse período em que atingiu essa cota máxima não passei por lá, a primeira vez que lá passei este ano foi no dia 8 de Janeiro e achei estranho a barragem manter a mesma cota que tinha visto em Dezembro tendo em conta que toda a zona ribeirinha de Penacova e a zona do Parque verde de Coimbra estavam inundadas.
Foi ai que eu assumi que a explicação seria devido as obras da construção dos pilares da ponte. Mas com essa informação provavelmente estarei errado.


----------



## FJC (5 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Entretanto, Alto Lindoso já está a descarregar.
Cabril, pelo contrário, fechou. Deixou de produzir agora no período da noite.







[/quote]

Boas!

No Cabril quase que foi "acordar" e meter dos zero aos 300..... 200m3/s de descarga. Descarga de fundo a funcionar e umas das laterais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

Risco de cheias deixa Portugal em alerta

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) alertou hoje ao início da tarde que, devido à previsão de mau tempo, poderão ocorrer cheias nas bacias dos rios Lima, Cávado, Tâmega, Vouga, Mondego e Tejo.
De acordo com um comunicado hoje divulgado pela ANPC, as bacias dos rios Lima, Cávado, Tâmega, Vouga, Mondego e Tejo estão "susceptíveis à ocorrência de cheias, nas zonas historicamente vulneráveis".

A Protecção Civil, citando o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), alerta que se prevê que o vento sopre forte, a cerca de 50 quilómetros por hora (km/h), "temporariamente acompanhado de rajadas com intensidades a variar entre 100-120km/h, em especial nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, e nas terras altas".

O IPMA prevê ainda a queda de precipitação "persistente, localmente intensa nas regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral" e agitação Marítima forte, com ondulação a variar entre os cinco e os sete metros na costa ocidental, prevendo-se que possa atingir entre os 10 a 13 metros de altura máxima.

Tendo em conta as previsões meteorológicas, a ANPC alerta, entre outras situações, para a "possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem"; para "possíveis acidentes na orla costeira", "intoxicações por inalação de gases, por inadequada ventilação em habitações onde se utilizem aquecimentos com lareiras e braseiras".

A ANPC recomenda "a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas", que os automobilistas pratiquem uma "condução defensiva" e que se evite "atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas".

Fonte:http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=98586


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Fev 2014 às 21:24)

brandas disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> será possível explicar o que é PRE's (produção em regime especial)?
> 
> Obrigado





> Considera-se produção em regime especial (PRE), ao abrigo de legislação específica, a produção de electricidade com base em:
> 
> Energias renováveis (eólica, hídrica de pequena dimensão, biomassa, etc.). Actualmente tem-se assistido a um crescimento muito significativo da energia eólica.
> Resíduos. As centrais com potência instalada mais elevada nesta categoria são as duas centrais de incineração de resíduos sólidos urbanos existentes nas regiões de Lisboa e do Porto.
> ...



http://www.erse.pt/pt/desempenhoambiental/prodregesp/Paginas/default.aspx


----------



## FJC (5 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Boas!

Foto da Barragem da Bouçã, rio Zêzere, a descarregar, cerca das 17h00. Depois desta foto a Barragem do Cabril já está a descarregar mais 100 m3/s.




Foto de: Margarida Esteves


----------



## brandas (5 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Obrigado pela resposta Scan_Ferr.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Cabril e Alto Lindoso estão há várias horas a fazer descargas.






O volume de saída em Alto Lindoso chegou mesmo a superar os 500m3/s. (Caudal de produção + caudal de descarga).

Efeitos em Porte da Barca:




Cabril está com um caudal de saída que ronda os 400m3/s.
(300m3/s de descarga e 100m3/s de produção)

Com Cabril a descarregar, a barragem da Bouça e de Castelo de Bode devem seguir o mesmo caminho, visto ambas também estarem cheias. 
No Tejo, o Fratel começou hoje de manhã a descarregar 1200m3/s.
Isso aliado ao possível volume de descarga de Castelo de Bode, já poderá causal alguns problemas na bacia do Tejo.


----------



## Raposeira (7 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

A barragem de Castelo do Bode comecou ao inicio da noite descargas de fundo quando atingiu 198.9 metros na sua cota de armazenamento!
Por outro lado as descargas das barragens do tejo janestigrram no dia de hoje com volumes descarregados na ordem dos 2000 m3/s o que pode trazer cheias ao Ribatejo, por outro lado em espanha continuam a armazenar, com Alcantara a chegar a mais de 87%...


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2014 às 02:16)

O caudal do Tejo em Almourol ainda não é nada de muito significativo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2014 às 10:46)

Barragem da Bouça, no dia de ontem.
Rio Zêzere.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

*Chuva não dá tréguas e faz transbordar o rio*

*Águas do rio Mondego voltaram a subir, mas desta vez ficaram pelas esplanadas. Funcionários e clientes já não se surpreendem.
*
A chuva não dá tréguas e as previsões atmosféricas apontam para, pelo menos, mais uma semana de grande precipitação. Ontem, à excepção da queda de uma árvore de grande porte logo de manhã e de alguns cortes de árvores, os bombeiros de Coimbra não registaram incidentes de maior relacionados com o mau tempo. Mas, como acontece quase sempre que chove com grande intensidade, as esplanadas do Parque Verde foram invadidas pelo rio Mondego.

 Diário de Coimbra


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Estou agora a passar por Penacova e a zona ribeirinha que se vê da IP 3 está inundada.


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2014 às 12:38)

A albufeira da barragem da Aguieira está assim. André consegues saber os valores do nível a que está a barragem? Eu não consigo encontrar.


----------



## Raposeira (7 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQsmt--P6wY&feature=youtu.be

Castelo do bode já tem os seus descarregadores de superfície em funcionamento!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Chaves esta manhã:


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

Boas, 

Video que fiz esta tarde pelas 17:00 h no Rio Leça, junto à ponte de pedra. ( 720p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/nP9MfovJf7s"]http://youtu.be/nP9MfovJf7s[/ame]


----------



## pimigas (8 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

Rio Sousa, em Lousada, hoje de manhã.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

por aqui a vala real que passa no vale no centro da fajarda está assim, já galgou alguns sitios, mas não está assim nada de especial, já vi pior











o rio sorraia esse sim já vai fora das margens


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

> *Mau tempo. Águas a subir no distrito de Santarém, Proteção Civil reúne de emergência*
> 
> Na reunião considerou-se que o evoluir da situação "vai depender das descargas das barragens e do que chover nos próximos dias
> 
> ...



Jornal i


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

ou seja aqui o rio sorraia já vai fora da margem se montargil e maranhão estão 100% cheias, isto por aqui vai virar oceano


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

dahon disse:


> A albufeira da barragem da Aguieira está assim. André consegues saber os valores do nível a que está a barragem? Eu não consigo encontrar.



À meia noite de hoje, em termos de energia estava a 49,3%, dados da REN.
Mas isso não corresponde à percentagem de armazenamento. No caso da Aguieira não sei exactamente qual é a relação, mas 20% de armazenamento deverá corresponder ao 0% de energia disponível. Portanto 49,3% de energia deverá corresponder a ~60% de armazenamento.

De qualquer forma o caudal de entrada ontem na Aguieira foi de 408m3/s. A barragem esteve com uma produção de 72% sem efectuar descargas. Portanto, o volume de água no Mondego que se sente em Coimbra, não é mais que a Aguieira a produzir + *o caudal da barragem das Fronhas*. Desta última não sei o caudal de entrada, nem de saída. Mas o problema das cheias em Coimbra deverá estar aí.


Voltando à Aguieira, suponho que a barragem se mantenha a meio para ter capacidade de encaixe, caso o caudal do rio suba muito. No inicio de Janeiro, na altura que a barragem encheu, o caudal médio diário superou os 700m3/s. Como o caudal de produção ronda os 500m3/s, a barragem rapidamente encheu, e teve de efectuar descargas, causando transtornos nos bares de Coimbra.

Entretanto o caudal do Zêzere à chega a Cabril tem estado a aumentar gradualmente.






Alto Lindoso, esteve bastante bem esta madrugada.
Ontem esteve a descarregar, e depois durante o período da precipitação forte, fechou completamente, fazendo com que os afluentes a jusante tivessem espaço para desaguar.

Depois, quando o caudal começou a diminuir, voltou à descarga. 






O Douro vai cheio logo em Miranda do Douro.
Ontem todas as barragens do Douro fizeram descargas. Descargas essas que devem continuar.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

*Protecção Civil reunida de emergência devido a subida de águas*


> As águas do rio Tejo vão subir durante as próximas horas, tendo a Comissão Distrital de Protecção Civil de Santarém sido convocada para uma "reunião de emergência" que vai decorrer esta noite, disse à agência Lusa fonte da protecção civil.
> "As barragens que descarregam para os rios Tejo e Zêzere estão perto do limite de armazenamento e as águas vão continuar a subir até cerca das 24:00, sendo previsível que o actual número de estradas submersas aumente devido à subida das águas", disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
> 
> "A reunião foi convocada com carácter de emergência", referiu a mesma fonte, considerando que o evoluir da situação "vai depender das descargas das barragens e do que chover nos próximos dias".
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2014 às 23:44)

Castelo de Bode a descarregar:



Barragem do Ermal, dia 5 de Fevereiro.
Imagem de Hugo Alexandre Quaresma


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Esta manhã, o Rio Sabor e o afluente Igrejas em Gimonde. Já levam muita água.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Hoje de manhã o Fervença aqui em Bragança também estava fora das margens habituais, muita água para o Sabor e depois para o Douro.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 03:44)

fui pa night  em coruche e o rio sorraia já vai bem fora das margens


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

AnDré disse:


> De qualquer forma o caudal de entrada ontem na Aguieira foi de 408m3/s. A barragem esteve com uma produção de 72% sem efectuar descargas. Portanto, o volume de água no Mondego que se sente em Coimbra, não é mais que a Aguieira a produzir + *o caudal da barragem das Fronhas*. Desta última não sei o caudal de entrada, nem de saída. Mas o problema das cheias em Coimbra deverá estar aí.


Ontem nas noticias referiram que o caudal do Mondego na zona de Coimbra é de 900m3/s. 
Neste momento a água já chega às esplanadas dos bares e a algumas partes do parque verde, se a barragem tiver que efectuar descargas a situação pode complicar-se.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

Na minha subida para o Porto de hoje de manhã era bem notório o grande caudal que levavam o Tejo, o Alviela, este completamente fora das margens, e o Mondego.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

DaniFR disse:


> Ontem nas noticias referiram que o caudal do Mondego na zona de Coimbra é de 900m3/s.
> Neste momento a água já chega às esplanadas dos bares e a algumas partes do parque verde, se a barragem tiver que efectuar descargas a situação pode complicar-se.



A barragem de Fronhas, no rio Alva, não tem muito espaço para armazenamento.
Dado que o rio deve vir cheio logo desde Loriga, acredito que a barragem esteja a descarregar um grande caudal.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Ontem nas noticias referiram que o caudal do Mondego na zona de Coimbra é de 900m3/s.
> Neste momento a água já chega às esplanadas dos bares e a algumas partes do parque verde, se a barragem tiver que efectuar descargas a situação pode complicar-se.



Aqui no norte da bacia hidrográfica do Mondego tem chuvido moderadamente desde as 6 da manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2014 às 13:56)

Várias zonas e estradas submersas na região 

Devido à subida das águas há várias estradas e locais que estão submersos. Segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro as zonas afectadas são:


- Submersão do parque de estacionamento de Constância (rio Zêzere);

- Submersão da Estrada de Meias (Coruche)

- Submersão da Estrada da Amieira (EM1427) (Coruche)

- Submersão da Estrada do Rebolo (Municipal H) (Coruche)

- Submersão da Estrada Municipal 1456 – Estrada Campo (Benavente)

- Submersão da Estrada Municipal nº 1 – Estrada dos Lázaros – Ponte da Broa (Golegã)

- Submersão da Estrada Municipal nº 30 – (Golegã)

- Submersão da Estrada Municipal Setil » Vale da Pedra (Cartaxo)

- Estrada de Campo – Paúl do Boquilobo (Torres Novas)

- Submersão Ponte dos Alcaides – Almajões (Santarém)

- Submersão da E.M. A2 – Benfica do Ribatejo (Almeirim)


A protecção civil aconselha-se a população a retirar das zonas confinantes das linhas de água, normalmente inundáveis, equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens; retirar os animais para locais seguros e não atravessar, com viaturas ou a pé, estradas ou zonas alagadas.

O Mirante


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:03)

confirmo o rio sorraia aqui pelo concelho de coruche vai a dar lhe bem


----------



## Dematos (9 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Barragem de Fratel, hoje de manhã!


----------



## Dematos (9 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

Barragem do Cabril, hoje de manhã!


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2014 às 12:42)

A grande barragem de Alcantara, está já a 93% e em ritmo de subida!
As descargas no Tejo estão para continuar.

Ainda para mais o caudal do Zêzere a chegar a Cabril aumentou, e a descarga de Cabril também.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 14:55)

rio sorraia ontem em coruche


----------



## Raposeira (10 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

Aqui pelo Tejo o Plano de cheias encontra-se no seu nível amarelo e com tendencia para o agravamento penso eu, uma vez que para amanha são esperadas chuvas moderadas em Espanha e as Barragens lá já se encontram com muita água, principalmente Valdecanas que tem estado a segurar toda a água que vem do fim da bacia do tejo.

Por outro lado temos o Zêzere também com muita água.

Pelas 14:00 tinha-mos no somatório das descargas do zezere e tejo 3200m3/s


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

O caudal do Mondego voltou a aumentar e a água já entrou nos bares do Parque Verde: 











fonte: https://www.facebook.com/cajo.condedoameal

Na margem esquerda:






fonte: https://www.facebook.com/ze.manel.9822

[ame="http://youtu.be/nWAo4xbmJhE"]http://youtu.be/nWAo4xbmJhE[/ame]


----------



## Raposeira (10 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

As descargas nas barragens portuguesas e espanholas vão aumentar de intensidade e a consequência será a subida das águas do rio Tejo, com efeitos que se deverão fazer sentir nas zonas ribeirinhas durante a madrugada, disse fonte da proteção civil.
Segundo a mesma fonte, o maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no rio Tejo foi de 3452m3/s, às 17:00 de hoje, sendo expectável que o mesmo chegue aos 3500m3/s durante as próximas horas, nível considerado como "a barreira" para a ativação do alerta Laranja.
"Com base na Informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e pela EDP produção, existe uma forte probabilidade de um aumento significativo nas descargas das barragens do Fratel, Pracana e Castelo de Bode, quer pela influência direta das descargas das barragens de Espanha, quer pela influência da forte precipitação que se tem feito sentir na bacia do rio Zêzere e do rio Tejo", referiu a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.
"A conjugação das descargas portuguesas e espanholas deve fazer-se sentir a meio da madrugada, cerca das 04:00, e o nível das águas deve subir mais um metro do que está atualmente", referiu, tendo feito notar que as populações e os serviços de proteção civil "estão tranquilos e preparados" para os efeitos desta subida.
As previsões meteorológicas apontam novamente para a ocorrência de precipitação no distrito de Santarém e, tendo em conta a pluviosidade que se faz sentir em Espanha, para as próximas 24 horas "é expectável um agravamento dos caudais dos afluentes".


----------



## FJC (10 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

Raposeira disse:


> As descargas nas barragens portuguesas e espanholas vão aumentar de intensidade e a consequência será a subida das águas do rio Tejo, com efeitos que se deverão fazer sentir nas zonas ribeirinhas durante a madrugada, disse fonte da proteção civil.
> Segundo a mesma fonte, o maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no rio Tejo foi de 3452m3/s, às 17:00 de hoje, sendo expectável que o mesmo chegue aos 3500m3/s durante as próximas horas, nível considerado como "a barreira" para a ativação do alerta Laranja.
> "Com base na Informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e pela EDP produção, existe uma forte probabilidade de um aumento significativo nas descargas das barragens do Fratel, Pracana e Castelo de Bode, quer pela influência direta das descargas das barragens de Espanha, quer pela influência da forte precipitação que se tem feito sentir na bacia do rio Zêzere e do rio Tejo", referiu a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.
> "A conjugação das descargas portuguesas e espanholas deve fazer-se sentir a meio da madrugada, cerca das 04:00, e o nível das águas deve subir mais um metro do que está atualmente", referiu, tendo feito notar que as populações e os serviços de proteção civil "estão tranquilos e preparados" para os efeitos desta subida.
> As previsões meteorológicas apontam novamente para a ocorrência de precipitação no distrito de Santarém e, tendo em conta a pluviosidade que se faz sentir em Espanha, para as próximas 24 horas "é expectável um agravamento dos caudais dos afluentes".




Boas.
Amanhã com a chuva que irá cair, se na Serra da Estrela chover e acontecer algum desgelo da grande quantidade de neve lá acumulada, poderá agravar a situação. Pois o caudal a chegar ao Cabril iria ser bem superior.
E o Meteograma da Torre apresenta uma cota de 2100 metros.


----------



## FJC (10 Fev 2014 às 21:39)

Vídeo da Barragem da Bouçã a descarregar durante o dia de hoje.
Retirado da página de Facebook da comunidade Curisco.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=590868514314535&set=vb.139650879436303&type=2&theater


----------



## FJC (11 Fev 2014 às 00:34)

Boas!

Os problemas de cheias no distrito de Santarém podem-se agravar um pouco. Segundo li, Castelo de Bode está com descarga superior a 1000 m3/s (não consegui apurar o valor exacto). Fratel está com um caudal de entrada de 2500 m3/s, embora só esteja a descarregar 2000 m3/s, sem capacidade de encaixe em breve deve abrir, só nestas 2 Barragens saem mais de 3500 m3/s.








Pequeno vídeo da Barragem a descarregar hoje à noite e onde se pode ler o caudal aproximado que está a descarregar. 
http://castelodebode.blogspot.pt/2014/02/grandes-descargas-em-castelo-do-bode.html


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2014 às 01:32)

FJC disse:


> Vídeo da Barragem da Bouçã a descarregar durante o dia de hoje.
> Retirado da página de Facebook da comunidade Curisco.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=590868514314535&set=vb.139650879436303&type=2&theater



Que brutal!!

Imagens dessa página do facebook:


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2014 às 01:41)

Evolução do caudal do Zêzere, em Cabril, e do Tejo, em Almourol, com consequente aumento do caudal do Tejo em Almourol.








> *Mau tempo. Reguengo do Alviela isolada após subida das águas na bacia do Tejo
> *
> 
> Também a nacional 368-1, entre Chamusca e Vale de Cavalos, e a EN3-2, entre a Ponte do Reguengo e Valada (Cartaxo), deverão ficar submersas
> ...



Fonte: Jornal i


----------



## Dematos (11 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

Na pratica:  a pouco a barragem de Fratel, das 6 comportas que tem, 5 estavam abertas cerca de 1,5 m!

A da Pracana tambem a descarregar bem nos 2 descarregadores!


----------



## 1337 (11 Fev 2014 às 09:45)

Não consigo perceber como a barragem do Alto Lindoso consegue suportar tanta água sem fazer descargas significativas, pra onde vai tanta água???


----------



## Raposeira (11 Fev 2014 às 12:58)

Hoje pelas 11:25 de Portugal a Barragem de Alcantara em Espanha Abriu as restantes comportas encontrando-se com os 7 descarregadores de superfície abertos.


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2014 às 15:25)

1337 disse:


> Não consigo perceber como a barragem do Alto Lindoso consegue suportar tanta água sem fazer descargas significativas, pra onde vai tanta água???



Pode ter uma grande bacia onde pode encaixar bastante agua sem se notar tanto na sua altura significativa , e pode ter ainda bastantes locais onde pode ser alagados pela sua albufeira


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2014 às 16:54)

Soube agora que a estrada municipal 237-1, que liga Pombal à Guia está cortada entre o Pinheirinho e a Foz devido à subida do caudal da Ribeira de Carnide. 

Parece que o Arunca também está na iminência de transbordar, estando já o acesso à zona do açude cortado. A protecção civil está agora a acompanhar a zona ribeirinha de Pombal, e também de Vermoil, Almagreira e Louriçal.


----------



## Pisfip (11 Fev 2014 às 16:55)

De facto um dia histórico. Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151970179589436.1073741865.192025704435&type=1


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2014 às 18:22)

A Barragem do Pego do Altar, Alcácer do Sal, já está a descarregar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Vista aérea da Barragem do Castelo do Bode a efectuar descargas:





Fonte:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Portugal-visto-do-Céu/426087690819439


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

rio sorraia em coruche hoje (desceu um pouco hoje mas com a chuva de hoje irá subir certeza):






vala real (às vezes também chamada ribeira de magos, mas maior parte só chama isso depois da barragem de magos) hoje aqui na fajarda (vai mais cheia hoje, como é uma ribeira pequena enche mais depressa com a chuva de hoje):
-ribeira lado oeste:






-cheia da ribeira lado oeste:






-ribeira lado este:






-cheia + a ribeira lado este:


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

Barragem de Alcatâra - Espanha.






Imagem partilhada por Flávio Areias nesta pagina do facebook:

*ROSSIO AO SUL DO TEJO*


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2014 às 22:15)

*Autoridades tranquilas quanto ao risco de cheias no Mondego
*
Uma eventual cheia no Baixo Mondego «só se verificará» se houver um aumento da pluviosidade nos próximos dias

O comandante operacional distrital (CODIS) de Operações de Socorro de Coimbra, Carlos Luís Tavares, disse esta terça-feira que uma eventual cheia no Baixo Mondego «só se verificará» se houver um aumento da pluviosidade nos próximos dias.

Contudo, isso não deverá acontecer «se as condições meteorológicas se mantiverem» como previsto, com tendência para «um desaceleramento até sexta-feira», adiantou Carlos Luís Tavares à agência Lusa, ao início da noite.

O responsável promoveu esta terça-feira uma reunião «com caráter preventivo e informativo» com representantes da GNR, Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) e serviços municipais de Proteção Civil de Soure, Montemor-o-Velho, Figueira da Foz e Coimbra para analisar a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias nas localidades banhadas pelo rio Mondego.

Segundo Carlos Luís Tavares, o oficial de ligação da APA, que coordena as descargas do açude ponte de Coimbra e da barragem da Aguieira, esta a montante da cidade, informou que não existe risco de cheia caso se mantenha a tendência para a chuva diminuir nos próximos dias.

«É expectável que a situação se mantenha», disse o comandante à Lusa, defendendo que os serviços locais de Proteção Civil «deverão continuar alerta».

*A quantidade de água debitada no açude ponte de Coimbra ronda os 1.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, acrescentou.*

No distrito de Coimbra, a chuva intensa que se verificou nas últimas horas provocou cortes de estradas nos municípios de Mira, Figueira da Foz e Montemor-o-Velho, devido a inundações, e de Miranda do Corvo, onde a estrada nacional 17-1 sofreu um aluimento.

TVI24


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

*Mau tempo: mais de uma centena de ocorrências em Leiria*
*Sobretudo inundações*

O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Leiria registou esta terça-feira cerca de 120 ocorrências na sequência do mau tempo, grande parte relacionada com inundações, disse à agência Lusa o responsável do organismo.

«Das 00:00 às 17:30 de hoje foram registadas cerca de 120 ocorrências, a grande parte relativas a inundações, mas também houve situações de quedas de árvores, deslizamentos de terra e quedas de estruturas, postos e cabos elétricos», informou Sérgio Gomes.

Os concelhos mais atingidos foram Pedrógão Grande, Pombal, Leiria, Marinha Grande, Alcobaça, Caldas da Rainha, Bombarral e Peniche, adiantou o responsável.

«As situações que envolveram socorro a pessoas tiveram lugar na Marinha Grande, onde uma inundação numa residência provocou cinco desalojados e três deslocados para uma casa de familiares, a retirada de 13 pessoas do hotel Termas da Piedade, em Alcobaça, e ainda de duas pessoas que estavam num veículo e que ficaram impossibilitadas de prosseguir viagem porque a zona inundou», declarou.

Segundo Sérgio Gomes, o trânsito automóvel está cortado na nacional 2, em Pedrógão Grande, na nacional 8 no Paul, Bombarral, e em Mendalvo, Alcobaça, e ainda na 361 em Sanguinhal, Bombarral.

«Há outras vias municipais cortadas e condicionadas, estando cortado o nó de acesso à autoestrada 8 em Bombarral Sul», apontou, referindo que «estes cortes são provocados ou por deslizamentos de terra ou por inundações».

Também na linha ferroviária do Oeste chegou a estar impedida esta tarde a circulação de comboios, situação já ultrapassada.

O comandante distrital notou que «a chuva diminuiu de intensidade durante a tarde, como se previa, mas vai haver ainda uma melhoria mais significativa, sendo que nos rios e ribeiras a situação das águas de escorrência poderá demorar mais algum tempo».

*O comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Leiria, Artur Figueiredo, acrescentou que, devido à chuva intensa, os rios Lis e Lena atingiram a cota máxima, tendo transbordado em algumas zonas, como na Barosa ou na Estação, e inundou alguns campos agrícolas.
*
«Neste momento [pelas 17:00] não há casas em risco, mas estamos a acompanhar a situação e, em alguns locais, estamos a proceder a trabalhos para minimizar esta cheia», explicou Artur Figueiredo, apontando a interdição de estradas, a limpeza ou o reforço com terra de taludes.

O responsável adiantou que no Centro Municipal de Operações de Socorro, na sede da corporação, se procura «dar resposta, através dos corpos de bombeiros, a todas as solicitações», sublinhando não existirem vítimas.

«A preocupação incide junto aos rios Lis e Lena e seus afluentes», declarou, apelando aos automobilistas para circularem com «muita precaução».

TVI24


----------



## Gongas (12 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

DaniFR disse:


> *Autoridades tranquilas quanto ao risco de cheias no Mondego
> *
> Uma eventual cheia no Baixo Mondego «só se verificará» se houver um aumento da pluviosidade nos próximos dias
> 
> ...




Sim muito tranquilos, o rio mondego pelo que disseram na televisão está no limite, a barragem da Aguieira está praticamente cheia, se a isto juntarmos, chuva fraca tornando-se moderada para 4f, 5f com chuva, 6f com chuva por vezes forte...realmente podemos estar tranquilos.
Há sensivelmente 10 anos também estavam tranquilos e depois o rio rebentou e inundou tudo desde Bencanta até Montemor.
PS: hoje os ribeiros provocaram cheias e não vi ninguém da proteção civil


----------



## Dematos (12 Fev 2014 às 01:52)

Na pratica: hoje ou a pouco a barragem de Fratel continua com as 5 comportas abertas(+/- 1,5m), parecendo-me que estivessem mais um nadinha abertas que ontem pela mesma hora!

A barragem da Pracana a' 24horas atras marcava  na escala: 112,3; a' pouco: 113! ou seja o nivel da albufeira subiu 70centimetros e estando assim a 2m de "trasbordar" ou do seu ponto maximo: 115!  Apenas o descarregador do muro descarregava mas com mais intensidade hoje!


----------



## Pisfip (12 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

Muita muita pluviosidade na região centro. 
E mais a baixo, como estará o Alqueva. Cheio não??


----------



## darque_viana (12 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Pisfip disse:


> Muita muita pluviosidade na região centro.
> E mais a baixo, como estará o Alqueva. Cheio não??



Nas notícias da hora de almoço mostraram que o Alqueva está prestes a atingir a cota máxima.


----------



## darque_viana (12 Fev 2014 às 17:37)

Já agora, notícia interessante no Público: http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/renovaveis-em-portugal-batem-recorde-historico-em-janeiro-1623391

*Renováveis em Portugal batem recorde histórico em Janeiro*

(...)

"A maior fatia da produção em Janeiro cabe às barragens, que estão a abarrotar com as chuvas deste Inverno. Das 57 albufeiras monitorizadas pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, 35 estão acima dos 80% da sua capacidade de armazenamento. Quase todas as bacias hidrográficas do país estão com mais água do que a média dos últimos 30 anos para Janeiro.

Com isso, as grandes hidroeléctricas produziram 44% da electricidade do mês passado. As mini-hídricas completaram com mais 4%."

(...)


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Cheias do Rio Sorraia na ponte do rebolo perto da Fajarda



























cheia em coruche, não é minha a foto






um video cheia em coruche do rio sorraia, não é meu o video

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=413132828821706&set=vb.100003749760703&type=2&theater´


----------



## hurricane (12 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/galerias/fotogalerias.aspx?content_id=99068&page=1

Bem a situação em Alcobaça não esteve fácil.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Pisfip disse:


> Muita muita pluviosidade na região centro.
> E mais a baixo, como estará o Alqueva. Cheio não??





darque_viana disse:


> Nas notícias da hora de almoço mostraram que o Alqueva está prestes a atingir a cota máxima.




Ontem às 0h, estava à cota 150,92m, cerca de 90%. A cota máxima é de 152m.

Mas está assim porque tem bombeado imensa água. O bombeamento tem sido feito devido ao excedente energético.


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Dematos disse:


> Na pratica: hoje ou a pouco a barragem de Fratel continua com as 5 comportas abertas(+/- 1,5m), parecendo-me que estivessem mais um nadinha abertas que ontem pela mesma hora!
> 
> A barragem da Pracana a' 24horas atras marcava  na escala: 112,3; a' pouco: 113! ou seja o nivel da albufeira subiu 70centimetros e estando assim a 2m de "trasbordar" ou do seu ponto maximo: 115!  Apenas o descarregador do muro descarregava mas com mais intensidade hoje!



Hoje, em reacao a ontem a barragem de Fratel abriu mais 1pouco uma das comportas!

A barragem da Pracana subiu para a cota 113.3 e por este andar vai ter que abrir mais o caudal de descarga, certamente!


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2014 às 02:08)

Dematos disse:


> Hoje, em reacao a ontem a barragem de Fratel abriu mais 1pouco uma das comportas!
> 
> A barragem da Pracana subiu para a cota 113.3 e por este andar vai ter que abrir mais o caudal de descarga, certamente!








Em Almourol, o caudal do Tejo teve um pico de 3700m3/s durante a madrugada, descendo gradualmente para os actuais 3150m3/s.
O Fratel ontem ao final do dia chegou a ultrapassar os 2500m3/s.

Cabril, no Zêzere, tem estado a aliviar as descargas.
Ontem andou nos 600m3/s, agora está nos 425.


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 02:19)

Onde posso ver essa informacao  Andre'? Ja' andei pelo site do SNIRH e nao consegui visualizar!


----------



## FJC (13 Fev 2014 às 03:55)

Dematos disse:


> Onde posso ver essa informacao  Andre'? Ja' andei pelo site do SNIRH e nao consegui visualizar!



Boas.
O link é este. Depois é só clicares em cima do que quiseres ver. Algumas informações não estão acessíveis.

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2


----------



## Dematos (13 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> O link é este. Depois é só clicares em cima do que quiseres ver. Algumas informações não estão acessíveis.
> 
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2



ok! obrigado FJC!


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2014 às 02:17)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem às 0h, estava à cota 150,92m, cerca de 90%. A cota máxima é de 152m.
> 
> Mas está assim porque tem bombeado imensa água. O bombeamento tem sido feito devido ao excedente energético.



Entretanto as barragens espanholas da bacia do Guadiana abriram comportas.
Ontem, mesmo a produzir, o Alqueva chegou aos 151,20m de cota. A 80cm do limite máximo.
A ver se a bombagem não dá em descarga novamente.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

Descargas em Pedrogão (Guadiana).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2014 às 19:15)

Boas

Esta tarde fiz alguns registos na Serra de Sintra.
Riachos e ribeiras levavam muita água.
Como era expectável, tanto a Lagoa azul como a barragem da mula estão cheias.


Lagoa Azul











Video


Barragem da Mula










Video


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2014 às 21:37)

*Armazenamento de água sobe em 11 bacias hidrográficas em Fevereiro*

Onze bacias hidrográficas registaram uma subida no volume de água armazenada em fevereiro, comparativamente a janeiro, de acordo com a informação disponibilizada na página de Internet do Instituto da Água (INAG).

De acordo com o Boletim de Armazenamento de Albufeiras, no último dia do mês de fevereiro, comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior, verificou-se um aumento do volume de água em 11 bacias hidrográficas e descida numa.

Das 59 albufeiras monitorizadas, 43 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e não existem albufeiras com disponibilidade inferior a 40% do volume total.

Os níveis mais elevados de armazenamento de água em fevereiro de 2014 ocorreram nas bacias do Guadiana (98,4%), Ave (98,2%), Cávado (94,7%), Oeste (94,4%), Lima (92,8%), Tejo (93,5%), Douro (91%), Mira (88,8%), Barlavento (78,6%) e Arade (73%).

Segundo o INAG, os armazenamentos de fevereiro por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de fevereiro (1990/91 a 2012/13), exceto para as bacias do Mondego e Ribeiras do Algarve.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira.

fonte


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2014 às 00:26)

As mais de duas semanas de sol em Março, permitiram escoar alguma água das barragens em prole da energia hídrica. 
Barragens como a de Alto Lindoso, Vilarinho das Furnas, Varosa, Pracana e todas as que fazem parte da bacia do Mondego, estiveram em grande produção, passando de 100% de armazenamento para 60-80%.

O resultado disso foi uma descida do volume em algumas bacias, no último dia de Março, face ao mês anterior.






Com o regresso da chuva, muita chuva, os caudais dos rios já voltaram a disparar. O Zêzere já está a chegar a Cabril com um volume que ronda os 400m3/s. Na bacia do Mondego, a situação também já se deve estar a compor.
No Lima, a Alto Lindoso também já está a chegar muita água. Embora a barragem esteja com bastante capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2014 às 11:58)

A barragem do Fratel está há várias horas a descarregar.
Cabril ainda não descarregou mas a barragem está praticamente cheia.

Em Almourol o Tejo já tem um caudal significativo para Abril.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2014 às 12:30)

Não se antecipa mais nenhum período húmido até ao verão... Será prudente ou é apenas gestão?


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

por aqui já não dá para passar no campo na ponte da amieira e do rebolo por causa do rio sorraia ir fora das margens


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2014 às 00:32)

Agreste disse:


> Não se antecipa mais nenhum período húmido até ao verão... Será prudente ou é apenas gestão?



A barragem do Fratel é uma barragem de rio, ou seja, tem uma albufeira mínima.
Portanto, depende totalmente do volume de que chega amontante - neste caso, de Espanha.

Ao final da noite a barragem de Alcantara deixou de debitar água. Rapidamente o volume do Tejo a chegar ao Fratel baixou consideravelmente, a barragem deixou de fazer descargas, e está já abaixo dos 90%. Assim, nas próximas horas, o caudal do Tejo em Almourol já deverá descer.

A ajudar à subida do Tejo esteve o rio Ocreza. O caudal do rio rapidamente encheu a barragem de Pracana e obrigou-a a descarregar mais de 200m3/s.

O Cabril ainda não descarregou. É uma barragem grande, e tem suportado o Zêzere. No entanto está já perto dos 98%, ainda que esteja a produzir energia à potência máxima (daí o caudal de saída rondar os 100m3/s). 
Sexta-feira ainda será um dia de muita chuva na região centro, em especial na Serra da Estrela que muito contribui para o caudal do Zêzere. 
Nesta altura do ano, é importante que o armazenamento seja o maior possível, mas também não se pode inventar espaço. 
Se o caudal de entrada continuar a ser maior que o caudal de saída, e o armazenamento chegar perto dos 100%, a barragem será obrigada a descarregar.

De qualquer forma a jusante, Castelo de Bode tem ainda espaço para receber bastante água sem descarregar. Mas também tem estado sempre em constante produção.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Abr 2014 às 16:45)

Como posso aceder aos dados das barragens em tempo real?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

Zapiao disse:


> Como posso aceder aos dados das barragens em tempo real?



Ao pouco que é possível aqui:
http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2


----------



## Zapiao (12 Abr 2014 às 00:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ao pouco que é possível aqui:
> http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2



Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2014 às 00:31)

Confirmem-me que o INAG deu lugar à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, certo?

http://www.apambiente.pt/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Abr 2014 às 02:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Confirmem-me que o INAG deu lugar à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, certo?
> 
> http://www.apambiente.pt/



Certíssimo! Faz parte da reestruturação administrativa, tal como o IM passou a IPMA.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2014 às 00:25)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Situação das Albufeiras em Abril de 2014*


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2014 às 11:56)

Descarga normal ou antevendo a precipitação e consequente escoamento que se prevê para os próximos dias? Não há por aí o alerta quando se fazem descargas? Ou foi puro descuido dos banhistas?

_Bombeiros resgatam treze estudantes, rapazes e raparigas, em pequenas ilhotas do rio Mondego em Coimbra; Os estudantes, que são estrangeiros e estão em Coimbra ao abrigo do programa Erasmus, ficaram retidos, em “pequenas ilhotas do rio”, formadas na sequência da subida do nível das águas, provocada por uma descarga da Barragem da Aguieira, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Companhia de Sapadores Bombeiros de Coimbra._


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2014 às 13:29)

> A Confederação Hidrográfica do Guadiana (CHG), entidade que faz a gestão da bacia do rio em território espanhol, desde meados de Março que não insere na sua página online quaisquer dados sobre as afluências que debita para Portugal. A única informação que veicula é semanal e refere-se apenas ao volume dos armazenamentos nas 29 barragens que Espanha instalou na bacia do Guadiana. O PÚBLICO questionou a CHG sobre esta prolongada ausência de informação. A explicação prestada refere apenas que “devido a problemas técnicos o sistema automático de informação hidrológica não se encontra em funcionamento”.
> 
> Assim, desde Março que não há forma de se saber que volume de água entra diariamente em Portugal através do Açude de Badajoz, já que os dados divulgados no portal do Serviço Nacional de Informação dos Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, apresentam valores desvirtuados e muito inferiores aos que são publicados pela Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva (EDIA).
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...iana-e-portugal-publica-dados-errados-1659518


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2014 às 20:17)

> *Governo investe quatro milhões para repor rede de monitorização dos rios*
> 
> Depois de anos a funcionar de forma deficiente, a rede de monitorização dos rios e albufeiras em Portugal vai ser modernizada e reforçada com centenas de novas estações.
> 
> ...



Excelente notícia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2014 às 21:31)

Aqui, fica o documento da Agência do Ambiente sobre o investimento na rede de monitorização http://apambiente.pt/_zdata/DESTAQUES/2014/Sessao_SEA_Redes_18.07.2014_revista.pdf


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2014 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Excelente notícia.



Grande noticia, é essencial termos uma rede de monitorização eficiente!


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2014 às 19:48)

O rio Lima, em Alto Lindoso, está com um grande caudal.

A barragem agracede. Espaço não falta.


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2014 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> O rio Lima, em Alto Lindoso, está com um grande caudal.
> 
> A barragem agracede. Espaço não falta.


Como é possível esta barragem aguentar com tanta água, num ano hidrológico em que o Gerês deve ir nuns 4000 mm, a barragem fica mesmo encalhada no meio das serras, como pode aguentar com tanta água que tem caído por cá???


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 00:06)

A barragem do Lindoso tem grande capacidade de encaixe porque foi utilizada durante bastante tempo para a produção eléctrica. Por esse motivo baixou tanto o seu nível.
É uma gestão correta porque se sabe de antemão que enche rapidamente com estas chuvas fortes.
Com esta gestão permite também precaver eventuais cheias nesta altura do ano.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2014 às 00:39)

É uma barragem enorme, com um paredão de 110m de altura.

Além disso, por muito que chova, não é muito comum o caudal afluente superar os 1000m3/s. E quando supera é de forma pontual. (Meia dúzia de horas).
Até porque a barragem é na fronteira, e a bacia a montante não é tão grande assim.
Daí, e ao contrário do que se verifica noutras barragens, o caudal afluente à barragem variar imenso em poucas horas.
Exemplo de hoje, em que se consegue perceber perfeitamente as horas em que mais choveu na Peneda Gerês. 

Como a bacia é pequena, uma hora é o suficiente para que a chuva torrencial da serra, encha as cascatas e ribeiros que desaguam no Lima a montante da baragem. O mesmo quando deixa de chover. Percebe-se perfeitamente no caudal de entrada.





Depois, há que ter em atenção o tamanho da barragem. Em números redondos, com um caudal de entrada de 1000m3/s, a barragem ia demorar cerca de 100 horas a encher. De (0% a 100%). Ou seja, se o caudal de entrada for de 1000m3/s, a barragem enche 1% por hora. (Tendo em conta um caudal de saída nulo).

O caudal de saída da barragem quando está a produzir à máxima potência (é a barragem com maior potência instalada no país - 630MWh) é de 250m3/s. 
Portanto, se agora deixasse de chover e a barragem começasse a produzir energia à potência máxima, os 50% de reserva da barragem dariam para pouco mais de uma semana.

Acontece que por normal, a energia desta barragem é usada quando o consumo é maior (horas de ponta). Nestes dias nem tem produzido nada (caudal de saída = 0) porque a energia eólica a entrar na rede tem sido muito elevada.


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2014 às 00:49)

Obrigado André, não tinha noção que era a maior do país. De qualquer forma, se esta barragem já existia em 2001, como explicas as cheias desse ano? Ou a barragem só foi construída depois?


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 01:20)

A barragem do Alto Lindoso serve para controlar cheias também, assim como a de Touvedo a jusante desta.
O rio Lima tem uma bacia hidrográfica pequena mas muito pluviosa, pelo que em anos como o de 2000-2001 tem dificuldades em controlar dias e dias seguidos de intensa precipitação - o André já explicou que bastam 100h para levar a barragem de 0-100% com um caudal de 1000m3s.
Ora em 2000-2001 tivemos dias de caudal superior, porque para além da precipitação na zona da Peneda-Gerês ser muito elevada, também na zona interior de Ourense-Galiza, bem perto da nascente do rio Tâmega e onde fica a nascente do Lima, a precipitação ter sido abundante - não foi bem o caso nesta situação dos últimos 2\3 dias.


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2014 às 01:29)

Sim Aristocrata, mas eu nem tava a falar desta situação, mas sim do inverno que tivemos, que eu desconfio que choveu igual ou mais que 2000- 2001. O rio subiu bastante do seu cadal normal, mas não houve cheia.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2014 às 01:35)

1337, nem por sombras choveu tanto neste inverno como no de 2000-2001.
Como te disse, nesse inverno as zonas interiores seja em Espanha ou em Portugal (já não falo de um rio como o Douro) a pluviosidade foi bem superior ao deste último inverno.
O rio Tâmega neste último inverno subiu mas nada como naquele inverno, e como te disse o rio Tâmega nasce a poucos km da nascente do rio Lima.
E se pensares bem, a precipitação elevada do último inverno circunscreveu-se ao litoral norte - o interior norte não teve grande eventos de cheia, salvo um ou outro momento.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2014 às 02:15)

1337 disse:


> Obrigado André, não tinha noção que era a maior do país. De qualquer forma, se esta barragem já existia em 2001, como explicas as cheias desse ano? Ou a barragem só foi construída depois?


Apenas um pequeno reparo, não é a maior do país, mas sim a mais alta (o paredão)!

A maior é o Alqueva (e sempre será).


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

Ontem a barragem espanhola de ALCANTARA (rio Tejo, junto à fronteira), esteve praticamente a funcionar grande parte do dia em pleno, utilizando por isso 1000m3/s.

Do lado de cá, a nossa barragem do Fratel, que pouco espaço de armazenamento tem, viu-se obrigada a efectuar a primeira descarga da época.

O caudal descarregado (1100m3/s e de forma muito pontual) não é nada por aí além. Mas já dá para ir arrastando alguns detritos e lixos acumulados nas margens do rio.
Apesar do caudal do Tejo a chegar a Alcantara já ser expressivo, a enorme barragem do lado de lá está somente a 68%. Tem portanto muito encaixe.






O Zêzere também tem enchido gradualmente a barragem de Cabril.
No Gerês, Alto Lindoso já superou os 70%.
De resto, já temos barragens nos 90% como Vilarinho das Furnas e Vendas Novas.
Só a enorme albufeira de Alto Rabagão tem ainda imenso espaço para armazenamento.

Não é muito comum a 14 de Novembro já estarmos com as albufeiras assim.


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 10:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> 1337, nem por sombras choveu tanto neste inverno como no de 2000-2001.
> Como te disse, nesse inverno as zonas interiores seja em Espanha ou em Portugal (já não falo de um rio como o Douro) a pluviosidade foi bem superior ao deste último inverno.
> O rio Tâmega neste último inverno subiu mas nada como naquele inverno, e como te disse o rio Tâmega nasce a poucos km da nascente do rio Lima.
> E se pensares bem, a precipitação elevada do último inverno circunscreveu-se ao litoral norte - o interior norte não teve grande eventos de cheia, salvo um ou outro momento.


 
Nesse inverno de 2000 - 2001 , a quantidade de precipitação registada foi sem dúvida extraordinária  , não me lembro de um inverno com tantas cheias .  Com invernos desses há cheias em qualquer rio , não  há barragem de " Alto Lindoso " nenhuma que impeça isso .

E , de facto , também tem que se ter em conta que , para os rios internacionais , muitas vezes chove muito no nosso Litoral Oeste , mas pouco no interior peninsular e esse é um fator que faz muita diferença .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

Assim vai o Sado sob o viaduto da A2:





E uma ribeira afluente:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Nov 2014 às 02:05)

Ribeira de Bensafrim 20-11-2014 (video):

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/jmelo.lagos?fref=photo (in: Facebook do Concelho Português de Protecção Civil)


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2014 às 02:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ribeira de Bensafrim 20-11-2014 (video):
> 
> Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/jmelo.lagos?fref=photo (in: Facebook do Concelho Português de Protecção Civil)


Que grande enxurrada.. será que a ponte ainda lá está?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Que grande enxurrada.. será que a ponte ainda lá está?


Está certamente


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Nov 2014 às 01:28)

Sem dúvida uma foto e video espectacular! 
In: Portugal Visto do Céu

Vista aérea da Barragem da Caniçada a efectuar descargas a 21-11-2014.
É a albufeira mais bonita de Portugal, junto da fronteira sul do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Portugalvistodoceu/photos/a.654142381347301.1073741914.426087690819439/743732589054946/?type=1&theater


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 02:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Sem dúvida uma foto e video espectacular!
> In: Portugal Visto do Céu
> 
> Vista aérea da Barragem da Caniçada a efectuar descargas a 21-11-2014.
> ...



Por enquanto só com um descarregador, lá para dia 29 vai dar espectáculo, se se confirmarem as previsões.

Este "Portugal Visto do Céu" faz-nos ficar apaixonados pelo nosso território, se não estivermos já...


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2014 às 11:51)

Foto brutal!

É incrível a quantidade de água que chega à barragem da Caniçada. Basicamente, toda a água que cai entre Vilarinho das Furnas e Montalegre, vai lá parar.
É por isso, uma barragem que está praticamente em constante produção e que ainda assim descarrega um enorme volume de água.
A montante da mesma temos Salamonde, que está em fase de reforço de Potencia (vai passar os 40 MW para os 207MW).
A montante de Salamonde, temos Venda Nova e Paradela que também vão aumentar drasticamente a potencia instalada. De modo a tirar o melhor partido possível da água que por lá corre.

De todas essas barragens da década de 50, a Caniçada já era aquela que tinha mais potência instalada (60MW). Agora, vai ficar para trás, nos reforços previstos.
E a única explicação que vejo para esse facto, é o turismo. O reforço implica longos períodos na estação seca, em que a albufeira fica praticamente vazia, o que seria uma grande perda para o turismo da região, que acaba por tirar muito partido da Albufeira (que raramente e só muito pontualmente baixa dos 65%).

--------------------------------------

Já agora, em termos de armazenamento, Venda Nova, Paradela e Vilarinho das Furnas estão com um armazenamento > 90%. Todas a produzir e como consequência a encher as barragens a jusante de Salamonde e Caniçada. A primeira, ainda no inicio do mês estava a 25%, e dia 20 já teve que descarregar (a albufeira pequena, capacidade de produção ainda pequena). Como consequência, a barragem de Caniçada, superou os 90% de armazenamento e viu-se obrigada a começar a descarregar também.


----------



## meko60 (24 Nov 2014 às 18:29)

É verdade,essa barragem forma 1 albufeira excelente para desportos náuticos e de uma beleza sem par.Quanto aos reforços de potencia ,as especificações desses reforços  estão aqui:
Paradela II - http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/centros_produtores/empreendimento.php?item_id=84&cp_type=he
Venda Nova III - http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/centros_produtores/empreendimento.php?item_id=87&cp_type=he
Salamonde II - http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/centros_produtores/empreendimento.php?item_id=86&cp_type=he


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2014 às 19:03)

A barragem do Sabor já vai enchendo.





Fonte


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2014 às 08:57)

Notícia de Hoje: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=749155

_



			HOJE às 07:42
		
Clique para expandir...

_


> *Armazenamento de água sobe em todas bacias hidrográficas em novembro*
> 
> *A quantidade de água armazenada nas bacias hidrográficas de Portugal continental subiu no mês de novembro,
> comparativamente ao mesmo período do mês anterior, de acordo com o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).*
> ...


----------

